# Maskow: Memorising 12 random digits, 0.75



## Maskow (Aug 25, 2012)

I know, I know... I'm a spamer :F
My PB on 12 is 0.55


----------



## spyr0th3dr4g0n (Aug 25, 2012)

How long can you recall for? A couple of hours? Days?


----------



## Ickathu (Aug 26, 2012)

wut?


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Aug 26, 2012)

Whoa, it would probably take me longer to just read the digits. This is crazy.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 26, 2012)

Crazy.


----------



## cubegenius (Aug 26, 2012)

insane!


----------



## That70sShowDude (Aug 26, 2012)

wat


----------



## Qert31 (Aug 26, 2012)

Insane flash memory o_o


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 26, 2012)

You never cease to blow my mind.


----------



## Tyjet66 (Aug 26, 2012)

1. Get hired at a fast food place.
2. Take orders and memorize card numbers.
3. ???
4. Profit.
5. Prison.

Seriously though, this is nuts!


----------



## Julian (Aug 26, 2012)

wait, do the numbers stay on the screen after you stop the timer (when that dialogue box comes up)?


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 26, 2012)

What program is that?


----------



## pkvk9122 (Aug 26, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> What program is that?



Id also like to know what program that is 

pkvk9122


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 26, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> What program is that?



Memoriad. He mentioned it in another thread.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 26, 2012)

Just downloaded this program, and apparently memorized 6 digits multiple times in less than 0 seconds every time. PB -0.21
I always knew I was psychic.


----------



## ThomasJE (Aug 26, 2012)

Sa967St said:


> Memoriad. He mentioned it in another thread.



Screen resolution isn't big enough


----------



## kbh (Aug 26, 2012)

Qert31 said:


> Insane flash memory o_o



+1

:O


----------



## Maskow (Aug 26, 2012)

Julian said:


> wait, do the numbers stay on the screen after you stop the timer (when that dialogue box comes up)?



Timer is stop when I press enter in this box.



uberCuber said:


> Just downloaded this program, and apparently memorized 6 digits multiple times in less than 0 seconds every time. PB -0.21
> I always knew I was psychic.



Yeah, I know, there is a bug. It isn't a good program for sub1 attempts, I'm not sure that I can believe in this result. Somebody know something better? : F


----------



## Petro Leum (Aug 26, 2012)

are you also able to train memorizing random letters with this?


----------



## Akash Rupela (Aug 26, 2012)

But how?


----------



## lras (Aug 26, 2012)

This is funny.  Once I did a 1 second test on some internet site. The most digits I could recall was around 12 or 13. It is an interesting fact that I didn't get much better results on the same 2 second test.


----------



## Fallen Apart (Aug 26, 2012)

I also have doubt.


----------

